# [SOLVED] NFS-Homeverzeichnis bremst KDE massiv ab

## tomiondrums

Hi!

Ich hab grad nach einem Festplattencrash eine komplette Neuinstallation durchführen müssen und sehe mich nun dem Problem ausgeliefert, daß sich die KDE (mittels startx) als root einwandfrei starten lässt, als normaler Benutzer aber ewig zum starten braucht und auch nur sehr verzögert Programme startet (egal ob vom Desktop oder aus dem Menü). Meine Benutzer importiere ich per NIS und der Zugriff auf die Homeverzeichnisse via NFS funktioniert einwandfrei.

Ich hab mal folgede Ausgabe von startx abgefangen:

```

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/tomi/.serverauth.20754

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux dual 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Oct 2 19:38:56 GMT 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 02 October 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct  4 11:54:32 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtt" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION**** b: 0xd0000000 e: 0xd0000000 correcting

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

xset:  bad font path element (#99), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

kbuildsycoca running...

DCOP Cleaning up dead connections.

```

...und der kde-shutdown (mittels ctrl+alt+back):

```

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  19

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x400005

kdeinit: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit: sending SIGHUP to children.

ksmserver: Fatal IO error: client killed

kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed

 still 12 object references alive.

  - Arts::SampleStorage

  - Arts::Synth_MULTI_ADD

  - Arts::Synth_MULTI_ADD

  - Arts::Synth_PLAY

  - Arts::StereoVolumeControl

  - Arts::StereoEffectStack

  - Arts::Synth_BUS_DOWNLINK

  - Arts::SoundServerV2

  - Arts::Synth_BUS_UPLINK

  - Arts::Synth_AMAN_PLAY

  - Arts::AudioManagerClient

  - Arts::MidiManager

warning: leaving MCOP Dispatcher and still 113 types alive.

kicker: sighandler called

kicker: Fatal IO error: client killed

*** kdesktop got signal 1 (Exiting)

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

kdeinit: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit: Exit.

kicker: sighandler called

kdeinit: Exit.

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

xinit:  connection to X server lost.

GOT SIGHUP

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!

startkde: Shutting down...

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

Error: Can't contact kdeinit!

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

xprop:  unable to open display ':0'

usage:  xprop [-options ...] [[format [dformat]] atom] ...

where options include:

    -grammar                       print out full grammar for command line

    -display host:dpy              the X server to contact

    -id id                         resource id of window to examine

    -name name                     name of window to examine

    -font name                     name of font to examine

    -remove propname               remove a property

    -set propname value            set a property to a given value

    -root                          examine the root window

    -len n                         display at most n bytes of any property

    -notype                        do not display the type field

    -fs filename                   where to look for formats for properties

    -frame                         don't ignore window manager frames

    -f propname format [dformat]   formats to use for property of given name

    -spy                           examine window properties forever

startkde: Done.

```

Vielleicht kann da ja jemand was draus erkennen. Für meinen Geschmack siehts ziemlich normal aus bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten mit dem Fontpath (werden selbverständlich noch ausgebessert). Wenns allerdings daran läge, dann dürft's als root auch nicht glatt gehn...oder?

Meine Frage also: Was könnte der Grund dafür sein, daß die KDE mit normalen Nutzerrechten so schleppend (an-)läuft (das tut sie übrigens auch unter einem lokalen, also einem nicht-NIS-Account)?

Vielen Dank!

MfG

 TomLast edited by tomiondrums on Tue Oct 16, 2007 8:19 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

Das liegt an nfs, hatte ich auch mal, hab dann das ganze lokjal gehalten und nur ein paar Ordner vom Server geholt.

Allerdings, vll bringts schon was wenn du das ganze mit noatime mountest.

Portmap läuft bestimmt gelle?

----------

## tomiondrums

Danke erstmal - du hattest recht! Das ganze scheint wirklich irgendwie trotz allem mit NFS zusammenzuhängen.

Ich hab startkde (was ich meinem Fall auf ~/.xinitrc umkopiert hab) mal ausgetrikst indem ich einfach ganz oben vor der ersten Verwendung die Zeile

```
export HOME="/localhomes/tomi"
```

 eingefügt hab und siehe da - es klappt.

Nur widerstrebt es mir, die dieses Verzeichnis lokal zu halten - ich meine, früher gings ja auch. Irgendwie is'es ja der Sinn von NIS, die "Benutzerprofile"

zentral zu halten, sodaß sich jeder Nutzer, egal auf welchem Rechner mit seinen eigenen Einstellungen und Dateien anmelden kann.

Ich hab auf dem NIS-Server ja schon "async" und "no-subtree-check" eingetragen, was die Sach an sich eigentlich schneller machen müsste, aber

das hilft scheinbar auch nix. Beim einfachen Datei-Kopieren von NFS nach lokal macht NFS keinerlei Probleme und der Datendurchsatz ist mit min. 10MB/s denk ich mal ausreichend,  für die Angelegenheiten, wie sie die KDE hat, oder etwa nicht?

Gibts da nicht irgendeine Möglichkeit das Problem zu beheben oder anderweitig auszutricksen?

PS: auch noatime hat keine Besserung gebracht...

----------

## Max Steel

Da ich das Problem bei mir nicht weiter verfolgt hab rate ich mal:

probier mal sync statt async

----------

## schachti

NFS ist manchmal etwas eigenwillig - hast Du mal probiert, ob es mit Samba besser läuft?

----------

## tomiondrums

also auf dem Server hab ich jetzt mal alle Kombinationen von sync/async/subtree_check/no_subtree_ckeck durch, was aber leider nix gebracht hat und mit Samba krieg ich's irgendwie nicht hin. Kann damit zwar alles einwandfrei mounten, nur übernimmt er mir dabei jeweils nicht die jeweiligen Benutzer oder Gruppen pro Datei, sondern ordnet diese root zu...

Ich frag mich nur, warum es auf einem anderen Rechner mit einer alten Debian-Installation einwandfrei läuft und auf meiner neuen Gentoo-Box eben nicht.

----------

## tomiondrums

nfsmount starten hilft!!

mit

```

/etc/init.d/nfsmount start

```

oder automatisch bei jedem Systemstart mittels:

```

rc-update add nfsmount default

```

Danke für alle Tips und Anregungen

----------

